# My first tank! 5 gallon (56k warning)



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey everybody. I'm almost ready to actually start my tank, so I figured I'd start my journal to document the pre-tank stuff. Partly just for myself and partly for others. So I finally got my 6500k cfl bulbs. They are 13w but are a "60w replacement" I really hope they are strong enough. I also just bought Mircacle Grow Organic Potting Soil for a sweet deal! Super excited to start my hardscape process!


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

I ran those same bulbs on a 10 gallon and I'd say they were "high end of low light' .. I was able to grow some hygro, anubias, java fern, java moss etc. I couldn't grow micro swords though. I was trying to do it in gravel though. How many are you going to have over your tank? Are they going to be sideways or vertical (like in a lamp) ..?? sideways is lower par value than upside down (like a pendant lamp)

Edit: Oregon ... saweeeeeet.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Aurie said:


> I ran those same bulbs on a 10 gallon and I'd say they were "high end of low light' .. I was able to grow some hygro, anubias, java fern, java moss etc. I couldn't grow micro swords though. I was trying to do it in gravel though. How many are you going to have over your tank? Are they going to be sideways or vertical (like in a lamp) ..?? sideways is lower par value than upside down (like a pendant lamp)
> 
> Edit: Oregon ... saweeeeeet.



I was planning on having 2 facing downward. The other option I had was a 60w ("100 watt equivalent") bulb.. So I erred on the side of caution. The ones I bought say they are a "60 watt equivalent" but now I'm not sure I'm keeping them.. Should I return them and get the 60w?

Edit: Go Oregon


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

2 13 cfls on a 5g tank is just asking for disaster. That's an insane amount of light for such a small tank.You should be fine with a single 10w.

What plants are you planning on growing?


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

AGUILAR3 said:


> 2 13 cfls on a 5g tank is just asking for disaster. That's an insane amount of light for such a small tank.You should be fine with a single 10w.
> 
> What plants are you planning on growing?


To be honest I'm not very plant savvy yet. I have s list I wrote somewhere of some plants I liked when I saw them but... Let me get back to you on this soon.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

AGUILAR3 said:


> 2 13 cfls on a 5g tank is just asking for disaster. That's an insane amount of light for such a small tank.You should be fine with a single 10w.
> 
> What plants are you planning on growing?


Alright I checked and I'm really interested in growing glossostigma, anubias, and fissidens. I'm always open to ideas though!


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

So! I bought the desk lamp I'll be using to light the tank, and I took some pics to show the general idea I have here. Please ignore the corners of my table... My puppy thought it was the funniest thing in the world to chew on it..

https://flic.kr/p/niaeXN


https://flic.kr/p/nkcF9n


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I sifted my MGOPS and it's as fluffy as down  .. So I've been researching how to mineralize it and it looks like the DSM would be the best way for me to go. I'm still researching, trying to figure out how to do DSM because I can't find a sticky/guide for it. If anyone could point me towards a how-to I'd be grateful.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Just bought my playsand to put on top of my dirt! Also, come on guys don't bail on me here! I'm curious about what AGUILAR3 was talking about, and a few others had some good stuff I was wanting to talk more about!


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Okay.. I set up my aquarium, all except for plants. I used my sifted MGOPS as the bottom layer, and capped and bordered it with play sand that I washed and did some sifting on. The only problem is I really think I have too thin of a layer of MGOPS under the sand.. The back slope has around one inch of MGOPS but towards the front it gets down to around 1/4" or 1/8".. Any feedback? I may be going to petco/petsmart today to get plants to plant but I'm still researching what I'll be putting in. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

For such a small aquarium you really don't need that much in my opinion. I did a natural tank 5.5 too. I ended up ripping it all out because I used dwarf saggitaria and it exploded and the leaves were easily 6 inches long and it was everywhere. I couldn't pull the runners without a mess of potting soil everywhere. When I removed everything about 3 months after setting it up it smelled really bad. My soil had gone anerobic even though I always kept stabbing it and used malasian trumpet snails. I might try again, on a larger tank. Personally I think a small amt is all you need. You can always supplement with root tabs. On my small tank as it stands now I only do a water change every 2 weeks or so. I try to not disturb the sand too much. When I do, I do a water change because junk flies and it's unsightly and can cause an ammonia spike.

I don't mean to alarm you in any way. I had a bad experience but I've seen sooo many journals of "el natural" tanks that were sucesses. I chose a plant that was supposed to stay small but didn't. If I was to do it again I'd use hair grass or some other plant that people use for nanos. 

Try petsmart for your plants. In the aquarium section you can find plants that are in the little gel packs on an end cap. They're about $5-8 and you get quite a bit for that price and the quality "can" be good depending on how long they have sat there. The petco's up here have bad quality plants. They're all covered in nasty caked on black algae and all of their tanks have BGA which means they don't do enough water changes. Closely examine the plants before you buy them. If your gut instinct says no, then don't get them. IMO it's worth spending a little on shipping to get it from a forum member. 

As for the lights - on my 5.5 I've been running one of those t5 normal outputs. It does a really good job. No algae to speak of (other than the junk on the glass (dust)) but nothing I can't handle. I only put in some seachem comprehensive every once and a while (I've since upgraded to Nilcog's liquid ferts) and I have 2 of the daylight bulbs in the fixture. Granted it's 24" long on a 16" tank but that's the equivilent of about an 11w cfl straightened out (x2) over the tank. I have it raised up about an inch with some wooden blocks so it's not right against the glass (water) ..

(on the left)


















^^and thats after ripping out about 15 plants of bylxa japonica. The light looks dim due to 100% coverage by floaters at all times (salvinia minima) and my 6500k bulb burned out so it's 1x6500k and 1 colormax (junk)


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Aurie said:


> For such a small aquarium you really don't need that much in my opinion. I did a natural tank 5.5 too. I ended up ripping it all out because I used dwarf saggitaria and it exploded and the leaves were easily 6 inches long and it was everywhere. I couldn't pull the runners without a mess of potting soil everywhere. When I removed everything about 3 months after setting it up it smelled really bad. My soil had gone anerobic even though I always kept stabbing it and used malasian trumpet snails. I might try again, on a larger tank. Personally I think a small amt is all you need. You can always supplement with root tabs. On my small tank as it stands now I only do a water change every 2 weeks or so. I try to not disturb the sand too much. When I do, I do a water change because junk flies and it's unsightly and can cause an ammonia spike.
> 
> I don't mean to alarm you in any way. I had a bad experience but I've seen sooo many journals of "el natural" tanks that were sucesses. I chose a plant that was supposed to stay small but didn't. If I was to do it again I'd use hair grass or some other plant that people use for nanos.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the strong post! I'm going to try my luck with how I did the substrate. I'll see what happens but I appreciate your honest info. You mention hairgrass- that happens to be my favorite plant. If I could have much 5g be just a big carpet of hairgrass I'd be incredibly happy  Do you think I could grow it with my current setup?

Lighting- I went with the cfl because it was cheap. 4 bucks for a 3 pack of bulbs, and 5 bucks for a lamp at goodwill. I plan right now to DSM my plants with 1x 13w 6500k daylight cfl bulb. Is this a good plan? 

Again thanks for the strong response! Looking forward to learning more about this with you.


Edit: Thought it would be worthwhile to note that I really want to add fish to this tank eventually- are there any types of plants I need for shrimp? I read it might be a good idea to have moss for them?


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

5/5/2014 Update!!! I perused my local Petco and found some "Java Fern-Narrow Leaf" aka _Microsorium pteropus_ I loved how it looked so I got it  Got home, planted it, and this is the result. The reason I pulled the trigger is I remembered hearing about Java Fern being a really hardy and easy to grow plant. Here is the pic if I can manage to get it to work... I couldn't, so here is the link.. https://flic.kr/p/ne93XS


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Is the whole plant planted or just the roots?The rhizome will rot if buried.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Is the whole plant planted or just the roots?The rhizome will rot if buried.
> 
> youtube.com/watch?v=V1aGNTMxc4s


It WAS fully planted at the time I posted but I double checked and Googled how to plant them.. So I exposed the rhizome. I'm really hoping this works..
If these start to grow well I plan on adding some sort of stock to the tank.. Maybe shrimp, maybe fish. Unsure so far.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

AGUILAR3 said:


> 2 13 cfls on a 5g tank is just asking for disaster. That's an insane amount of light for such a small tank.You should be fine with a single 10w.
> 
> What plants are you planning on growing?


What this guy said. Basically, 13 watts on a 5.5 gallon tank is almost 3 watts per gallon. That's almost high light, and without co2, you could easily grow algae. If you're using two, that's definitely more light than you'll ever need. Be careful there.

Also, all three plants that you described can grow easily in medium light, with glosso being the fastest grower. Anubias and Fissidens both grow pretty slowly. I have glosso in my high light, co2 injected tank and it grows like a weed...


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

mistuhmarc said:


> What this guy said. Basically, 13 watts on a 5.5 gallon tank is almost 3 watts per gallon. That's almost high light, and without co2, you could easily grow algae. If you're using two, that's definitely more light than you'll ever need. Be careful there.
> 
> Also, all three plants that you described can grow easily in medium light, with glosso being the fastest grower. Anubias and Fissidens both grow pretty slowly. I have glosso in my high light, co2 injected tank and it grows like a weed...


I have 1 13w cfl on there right now.. I may end up putting some sort of cloth over the light so that it restricts some of the light.. 
Right now I have it set to do an 8 hour photoperiod.. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

8-9 hrs is fine. If you start to see hints of algae, raise the light up an inch or 2. I was having algae issues in my planted 1.75g vase. Light was 6" above the waterline but when I raised it to 8", algae disappeared and has yet to return in 5+ months.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

AGUILAR3 said:


> 8-9 hrs is fine. If you start to see hints of algae, raise the light up an inch or 2. I was having algae issues in my planted 1.75g vase. Light was 6" above the waterline but when I raised it to 8", algae disappeared and has yet to return in 5+ months.


Hah... My light is way closer to the waterline than that... I might need to change that.. It's about 3.5" to 4"..


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

You don't necessarily need to add a cloth over the tank. A single raised 13w cfl will be fine. Just try to limit algae growth. If algae starts to grow, lower the photoperiod.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

mistuhmarc said:


> You don't necessarily need to add a cloth over the tank. A single raised 13w cfl will be fine. Just try to limit algae growth. If algae starts to grow, lower the photoperiod.


Alright sounds good. At this point I would be pleased for the plans I have to simply stay alive, but growth would be great  I don't have ultra high hopes because I know realistically this is my very first try and I can't just expect phenomenal results the first go-round. I've been thinking of making myself a DIY CO2 setup because its easy to make, cheap, and it sounds like it might really help my plants out.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Update!! Added a rock to stop the flow of the filter. I'll add a picture soon. In the meantime I'm hoping my plants are slowly growing and not slowly dying


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

As promised, here is the picture. https://flic.kr/p/neUX4M


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

You should add a lot more plants than the java fern. Java fern are slow growing, and usually it is recommended to get a lot of fast growing plants.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

I love the fact that the title still reads "56k warning" :icon_lol:


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

AGUILAR3 said:


> I love the fact that the title still reads "56k warning" :icon_lol:


Ha well I'm too noob to figure out how to directly show pictures like other people do.. Should I change the title?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

I tried posting one of your pics and it says "sharing is restricted for this photo". It may have something to do with your privacy settings on your flicker account.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Flickr's new format is so inconvenient.

On the page you're linking from, in the right hand column where all the options are, you'll see three dots in a row about halfway down. Hover it says "more actions". Click that and select "download/all sizes". In the window that pops up click "view all sizes"

Select the size you want then right click the image, and select "copy image location" (or something like that, what it says exactly depends on your browser)

Paste that here between [img ] paste link here [/img ] - no spaces.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

burr740 said:


> Flickr's new format is so inconvenient.
> 
> On the page you're linking from, in the right hand column where all the options are, you'll see three dots in a row about halfway down. Hover it says "more actions". Click that and select "download/all sizes". In the window that pops up click "view all sizes"
> 
> ...



I've been doing that but with no luck.. Maybe there is something there I'm not doing correctly.. Here, I'll retry.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

YES I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much it was becoming a serious pain in the butt  
By the way my plants are looking better than when I got them so I assume (hope) that means they are growing or at least alive! I'm looking forward to adding some anubias or java moss soon. I'm excited to see what I can turn this tank into.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Excellente! Now that's figured out be sure to keep the pics coming..


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I added another little rock today and did a 50% WC after I got some oily looking film on top of the water which I assume was from the rock. I guess I didn't scrub it long enough. Here the tank was in mid WC









And here it is post WC. The water I took out of there had a yellowish tint...Which I find weird seeing as I don't have any wood in there.









Plants seem to be alive and no sign of algae so far.. Hope to pick up some more plants soon


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

So quick question.... So many people have the back of the tank so much higher with substrate. But I keep hearing deep substrate is bad on your plants?? It makes carbon monoxide or some other toxic gas??


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

CluelessAquarist said:


> I added another little rock today and did a 50% WC after I got some oily looking film on top of the water which I assume was from the rock. I guess I didn't scrub it long enough. Here the tank was in mid WC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That oily looking film you're speaking off on the top of your tank is surface film, which can come from several different sources, including oils coming from your skin. It basically will appear at the top of your tank, and when viewed from below, will look rainbow-y in apperance. To remove it, you need surface agitation, or break the water surface with something. I use a mod to my lily pipe to remove surface skum. 

The yellowish tint you're speaking of might likely be from your soil. It will eventually leech out and cause coloration of your water.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

mistuhmarc said:


> That oily looking film you're speaking off on the top of your tank is surface film, which can come from several different sources, including oils coming from your skin. It basically will appear at the top of your tank, and when viewed from below, will look rainbow-y in apperance. To remove it, you need surface agitation, or break the water surface with something. I use a mod to my lily pipe to remove surface skum.
> 
> The yellowish tint you're speaking of might likely be from your soil. It will eventually leech out and cause coloration of your water.


I'm interested in using a small filter that has a spraybar like you said. Any recommendations? I like the idea of the flow being distributed across more of the surface plus the fact that it will kill my surface film. I also am going to buy some pool filter sand and redo this tank with it because play sand is WAY too light for my uses.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

CluelessAquarist said:


> I'm interested in using a small filter that has a spraybar like you said. Any recommendations? I like the idea of the flow being distributed across more of the surface plus the fact that it will kill my surface film. I also am going to buy some pool filter sand and redo this tank with it because play sand is WAY too light for my uses.


Try to look into the small canister filters. There's a few out there that are lead nano canisters. I have a zoomed 501 nano canister on my 5 gallon and it's been doing good. You'll have to cut the intake down to size though, and it comes with a spray bar. There's also a canister from finnex. Both are around 30-50$. If you don't want to get a canister, HOB filters still do well, the loads of flow from them are still good. 

Keep in mind that there will always be some form of surface film, even if you've been keeping the surface agitated. Mine always comes back after I've removed it. 

Pool filter sand will do well.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

I have an aquaclear 20 on my 5.5 and an eheim 2213 on my mini m and the 2213 is way too powerful. I have to have it dialed back. I was going to go with an eheim 2211 but the 2213 was only a couple bucks more. I had to cut the spray bar but it seems to do ok and all of my 3 eheim are dead quiet. My aquaclear needs to be lubed every once and a while on the impeller with Vaseline but it does ok. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Another filter I've been considering is the azoo palm filter. Mainly because it's only $7. Have either of you used this? And thank you for the feedback its really helping me out. I'm a little bummed to have to redo the substrate but its for the better.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I feel like my plants are getting more of these brownish spots on them as time goes by. It might just be my imagination but I'm not sure.








As soon as I have time I'm going to get some pool filter sand. I'm waiting to add more plants until that change happens because this play sand is ridiculously cloudy. Also, in my 28g that maybe one day I will plant (when I can afford it), my black moor was looking cheeky


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

CluelessAquarist said:


> Another filter I've been considering is the azoo palm filter. Mainly because it's only $7. Have either of you used this? And thank you for the feedback its really helping me out. I'm a little bummed to have to redo the substrate but its for the better.


I have not, but I heard azoo usually has great nano filters. You can look it up around and see if you can find anything useful about it.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

I have the small 10g version of your internal filter in my 20 high and it cleared up my water in under 12 hrs. I'm using safe-t-sorb and it too was cloudier than a mofo. Yours should be crystal clear by now.


----------



## Octantis (Jan 9, 2014)

I have 3 azoo palms. two on a 5 gallon and one on a 2 gallon. I've been happy with them.

First the good:
They are quiet(ish). I found after a week or two they get quieter.
They are cheap.
The flow is adjustable.

The bad.
The media container is a bit odd. The foam they give you is for near the discharge. It should be closer to the pump. I fixed this buy buying some of this from amazon I also got the carbon variety too. Beyond that you can put a bit of biomax behind the pad.
The tops can rattle a bit. I find as the filter matures there's enough crap in the seam where the two halves meet that it stops. Using some rubber bands might help.
Not self priming. In the event of a power outage it might not restart.

Note they do make bigger versions of the Azoo Palm Mignons. So if you need more filter it is out there.

Finally use the foam pre filter. It really grabs a lot of gunk and keeps tails happy.

I ran one filter in a 5 gallon guppy tank for a few weeks and had not issues with keeping up with the cycle. Tank has 5 well fed guppies and 2 snails. So a decent amount of ammonia. I got the second to roll carbon and filter floss (tannins).


----------



## Octantis (Jan 9, 2014)

I have no experience with play sand. But I'd think that is pure silica and would be diatom city. I have no experience with pool filter sand either but it will probably work better. I know a lot of people use black diamond blasting sand if you want a black substrate.

On my 3 gallon I used Floramax that I got from PetSmart. It's not bad.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

I use pool filter sand on my 46. Easy to work with, and needed little to no rinsing. I do get some brown streaky algae on my glass but I keep a magic eraser around and only ... ONLY use it on that tank. This way I don't xfer snail eggs, algae or disease to another tank.

Here it is a couple months ago before I moved. It looks similar now, except I had a lot of melt when I moved due to new water. It's slowly making a comeback. I use osmocote plus tabs and seachem tabs for the root feeders.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Octantis- Thanks for the info that was exactly what I needed! Glad to hear it's a good filter, because the price is a major player for me right now. As much as I'd like a canister filter I'm not sure I can afford one right now. Also I've heard of diatoms and how silica causes them but I don't have much of an understanding about it. After I finish this post I'll read a few threads on it, thanks for the heads up.  EDIT: Also at your mentioning of a cut-to-fit filter pad, I found a brand that looks pretty nice earlier today, if you ever want to check them out Google "Pinky Filters". If I end up needing filter material I'll probably buy that kind.

Aguilar3- I wasn't asking about a new filter due to lack of filtration, but because of the spraybar. The focused flow of water coming out of my Whisper filter I am using right now blows my sand around, thus exposing my dirt. After some thought I figure that blasting sand or pool sand will be heavy enough to not need a spray bar type distribution. The Azoo is attractive to me because the HOB feature allows more space in the actual tank (the one I'm using right now sits IN the tank... really ugly) plus the price & performance.

Aurie- That tank is beautiful  with this 5g I really want it to have a slight "overgrown" look. I want it to be aesthetically pleasing but not look like someone trims it or anything like that. I'm planning on adding more slope to my tank when I swap my sand for PFS.

ANYONE- Can someone please answer my question concerning how people get such deep slopes despite everyone saying "Don't have deep substrate or you'll have anaerobic soil (MGOPS) / toxic gases (sand)" etc? Thank you!
And thank you all for your continuing help  I really appreciate it, especially as it's all volunteer and none of you really ever had to help me, you chose to. You guys are great.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

To be perfectly honest, I had a 5.5 walstad tank and I failed horribly at it. I had a pool filter sand cap and not a lot of soil but every plant I put in there needed to be uprooted and I got nothing but soil blown around my tank (like what you're experiencing now) and when I finally got mad enough and redid the tank I had very stinky anaerobic soil. I poked it and added trumpet snails .. Nothing seemed to help. I did about half inch of soil and about 1 inch of sand.

I have since gone to straight sand or eco complete and have been perfectly happy since. I don't dose anything except for the occasional fert here or there and my root tabs. My tank pictured above has no soil in it what so ever.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I've read for hours on here and many people say the same as you do, and many swear by dirt and have amazing tanks with it. I really hope I'm one of those lucky people where things just seem to work for me  But I'm trying dirt first because it's cheap. I really don't have much to spend, I'm a full time college student and am on the job search trying to find a part time job so I can buy food and gas, and then aquarium stuff  I'm surprised that my plants are still alive- not that I didn't follow instructions- but just the fact that my luck usually isn't great


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

My main gripe is that every time I uproot plants like sag and chain sword their roots are so long that they grab the soil and when I pull up, even slowly, a big poof of soil pops up. Am I missing something with a technique?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

When using dirt, you usually just "plant it and forget it". I'm sure some have been able to uproot with minimal issues but I think one would have to have a fairly deep sand/gravel cap to get away with it. Usually on the much bigger tanks. I set up my planted dirt vase 10 months ago and haven't touched it since.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Another update!!!! I picked up some "Compacta" aka _Hygrophyla corymbosa "stricta"_ And I freakin' love how this plant looks. I knew immediately where I wanted to stick these, right so they are emerging from the rock group.









I picked up 5 neon tetras, who seem to be doing well. I'd like to add more, but I'm unsure how many can be in a 5 gallon tank. Here's a FTS, please excuse the floating Narrow Java- I still don't have driftwood to tie it onto.








Really happy with the new plants and fish. I'm having some serious browning on the leaves of my Java Fern, it's really bumming me out. I've got new growth in the form of little leaves on the fern, but the browning bothers me nonetheless. I'm unsure of what to do about the fern. Also, one looks much more green than the other to me. Anyways, I'll keep on swimming 

Edit: I just read that compacta flowers if it raches the waters surface.. This is DEFINITELY my favorite plant now...


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

CluelessAquarist said:


> Another update!!!! I picked up some "Compacta" aka _Hygrophyla corymbosa "stricta"_ And I freakin' love how this plant looks. I knew immediately where I wanted to stick these, right so they are emerging from the rock group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of plants will flower once they reach the surface . If you notice, a lot of aquarium plants can actually be grown emersed, you just need to know which ones. :wink:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Is the water still cloudy or it just a bad cell phone pic and/or lamp glare?


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

It's not cloudy, but it is tinted yellow/orange from the soil.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Any ideas on what this browning is?? I'm thinking my Java Fern is starting to die..


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

How long is your photoperiod?


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

8 hours but I just reduced it to 6 yesterday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

You can keep the 8hrs and just raise the light a few inches.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I might have to relocate my tank to do that. But it's a 5 gal so it shouldn't be very hard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Well 3 of 5 neon tetras have died. I heard they were sensitive but wow. I have 2 left and I know they aren't happy in a group of 2 so I need to decide.. Buy more to have a correct sized group, and hope they live, or choose a new type of fish to stock it with


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Long overdue update.. I moved my tank so that I could put the light higher.. The new height:







What do you guys think? Too high? Too low?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

That's perfect. I'm using dual 13w's on a 20 high and I'm probably same height. 

BTW, why is your water line always lower than the frame?


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Because the filter I'm using sits pretty low, so if I fill it with a lot of water then the water flowing through the filter could bypass the actual filter media. If that makes sense


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

I have the same filter and my water is to the blk rim.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

No problems with the filter not working?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

You can add a spacer to the rear hook to lift it up a 1/2" if you want. Anything will do. I've even used a marble to elevate it a bit.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

I just found a plastic nut n bolt and placed it under the hook so you can see what I mean.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Genius... give me 5 minutes and I'll see what I can do 

Edit: Got it. Why have I never thought of this?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

CluelessAquarist said:


> give me 5 minutes and I'll see what I can do



:icon_lol: 

It's the little things that make the biggest difference. Guaranteed you'll like your tank that much more.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

The leaves of my compacta are starting to brown as well now.. Now I'm really getting worried...


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I tied my Java Fern to a rock FINALLY. I didn't do the best job, but I don't even care right now, at least they won't be flying around the tank constantly being an eyesore. 








I did a bunch of research on the browning and it sounds like either lack of co2 or too much light. So my option is more co2 or less light. I choose less light.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

CluelessAquarist said:


> I tied my Java Fern to a rock FINALLY. I didn't do the best job, but I don't even care right now, at least they won't be flying around the tank constantly being an eyesore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe flying around the tank. Hahahha:tongue:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Like I mentioned on the first page, IMO, 13w seems like too much light for the size of the tank and the plants you are stocking. A 10w would have been the perfect light for your set up. Instead of buying another cfl and if you don't mind the extra ambient light in the room, raise it up another few inches...or, keep the light as-is and add floaters. Duckweed, frogbit and water lettuce would definitely help.




Light mounted high for slow growing Java Fern (google image)












Floaters cutting back light (google image)


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I could still raise this light quite a bit more, but I love the look of floaters. I would love to add some, do you have any suggestions for a good floater that would work with my setup? If I got a 10w cfl and added floaters would the plants in the lower part of the tank still get enough light or would I have to go 13w + floaters/ 10w no floaters? I'm also thinking of getting some anubias and maybe some of those sweet looking moss balls. And, once I find driftwood, I want to put a lot of java moss/ some other moss on it.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

In a high light set up, algae will start to form if the plants aren't producing enough co2. You can either add a ton of plants, introduce pressurized/DIY co2, higher the light or lower the wattage.


good reading right here.

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/plants/balanced.php


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm really interested in doing a DIY co2 project, but raising the light also seems like an easy fix. I'll check the cost of a 10w light today if I make it to the store. I'll update later with what I decide to do.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

10w 3pk at Walmart are under $7. If you aren't going to add more plants anytime soon, leave it as is and get yourself some floaters.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I think I'll just spring for the 10w, because I really want to keep adding plants. I'm going for the "overgrown" look. Well, _hoping_ for the overgrown look


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Start a "Wanted: low light plant package" topic on the WTB/RAOK section of the board. You'd be surprised on the response you get.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=156


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Start a "Wanted: low light plant package" topic on the WTB/RAOK section of the board. You'd be surprised on the response you get.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=156


Yup! There's always someone who's willing to sell you something when they already have a sales thread up, or don't want to throw away trimmings. :red_mouth


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

So I did some stuff in my tank, I like it a LOT better now, I'll add pictures tonight, pinky promise  I think I'm gonna buy dry ferts and start mixing my own ferts. So far from what I've read I need KNO3, KH2PO4, and CSM+B... Anything else you'd add? I believe I need to supplement iron to get that Red to come in on my compacta... Also I found a small paintball tank I forgot I had... Maybe I'll get a reg soon and start adding co2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Picture as promised... 









I capped the sand with the biggest pebbles that I got from sifting my sand, I actually really like the look. Found some driftwood today, NOT sure if I like it at all. But I guess it would look good if the entire thing was covered in moss. Maybe once I start adding ferts and co2 I'll get moss. Swapped my filter, it's a bigger one. I thought it would blow holes in my substrate worse but it actually works BETTER because the direction of the water flow is pointed outward rather than downward. I took the carbon out of the filter, by the way. Hmm. I guess that's it for now, looking forward to replies concerning dry ferts. In the meantime, I'll be reading about it.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

CluelessAquarist said:


> Picture as promised...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dry ferts are a good addition to a tank . However, please read more on how you can use lower dosages of dry ferts, since using the full amount of a dose will definitely cause algae to grow without co2. Unless you plan on adding co2, a lower dosage of your ferts should be more than enough for your tank currently.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Ah really good point. Do you personally think dosing ferts without co2 will fix this browning problem of min? Or is co2 kinda the catalyst here?


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

CluelessAquarist said:


> Ah really good point. Do you personally think dosing ferts without co2 will fix this browning problem of min? Or is co2 kinda the catalyst here?


If I recall correctly, someone posted before on the plant forum section about plant nutrient deficiencies. Try to see if you can dig that up. If not, try and look up "aquarium plant nutrient deficiencies" on Google to see if you can find the problem. Basically, co2 is another component that plants need for growth, and since you don't have lots of plants in your tank, they shouldn't exactly be competing for co2, considering java fern's an already hardy plant as it is. 

Your ferts alone should be more than enough to help with the problem.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

IMO, adding ferts and co2 to a 5g with the few plants you chose to house would be like adding racing fuel to a Prius. I suggest you start with basic hardy plants and work your way to a higher light/fert/co2 set up....if that's what you want.

Your light is what's causing the browning on your ferns and not lack of nutrients. I've had 20+ tiny Java Fern plantlets in a bare 10g with roughly 20 guppy fry and they are doing great. No light, filter, soil, substrate or anything else for that matter. The only light it gets is from the 10w vase light that is maybe 30" up and 10" to the side. 

I honestly think you are over thinking this.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

AGUILAR3, alright alright you convinced me, I'll get the 10w. Sometimes you have to be blunt to get through my stubborn head 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Sooooo I picked these up 








Sooner or later I'm going to be adding more plants, and maybe eventually I'll add floaters. I dunno. Anyways, the tank goes on, and things are looking a little better since I raised the 13w, but with the 10w things should improve even more. Hopefully will have good news soon


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

CluelessAquarist said:


> Sooooo I picked these up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're tank's looking nicer and nicer. So I have no doubt that it'll eventually look its best .


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I've been doing some thinking and I want to buy some more_ hygrophila corymbosa "stricta"_ . I just love the look of the stuff. I'm not sure I dig the java fern, I'm looking into more stem plants that actually stick in the substrate. I want to cover the entire piece of driftwood in java moss, and get some taller plants behind the driftwood to add a dimension feeling. I've been researching low light plants and found one I really like called Pelia, _Monosolenium tenerum_. Also just found _Bacopa caroliniana_, I really like how it looks and imagine it being in the background reaching the top and flowering . If you haven't noticed I'm Googling these off a list as I write this, and writing down the ones I like.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

mistuhmarc said:


> You're tank's looking nicer and nicer. So I have no doubt that it'll eventually look its best .


Thanks for the encouragement  Sometimes I just get information overload, but I'm getting there!


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Well, I guess I'm lucky in that I don't have any algae problems. Come to think of it, I haven't from day 1. That makes me happy, but I'm sure I'll run into problems soon enough. My checklist chronologically is 1. Finish planting the entire tank. 2. Dry ferts. 3. POSSIBLY co2. I really, really want to do co2 but regulators are very spendy little things. I'm working on phase 1, I'm not sure when I'll next add plants but I'll update when I do. Wish me luck


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Got some more _hydrophilia corymbosa stricta_ today, a bunch of tall ones! 








I'm not sure I like the locations I put them in, if you have suggestions please let me know. I'd like to stick a bunch of DHG in the front of the tank, but DHG is expensive and won't carpet for me with this set up. No carpeting plant will, from what I've heard.So, I'll keep sticking plants in and maybe soon I'll put some livestock in there. Until next time!


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

CluelessAquarist said:


> Got some more _hydrophilia corymbosa stricta_ today, a bunch of tall ones!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What told you you can't carpet DHG at the front?


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

mistuhmarc said:


> What told you you can't carpet DHG at the front?


From everything I read I gather that it takes co2, high light, and ferts


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

CluelessAquarist said:


> From everything I read I gather that it takes co2, high light, and ferts


On the contrary, DHG doesn't necessarily need high light, co2 and ferts to grow. 
Think of it this way. What allows a plant to grow? They require nutrients in order to increase their growth. This is where the ferts, light and co2 come into play. Plants take in all three of these in order to grow; the more of it that they have, the quicker that they grow. The reason people get algae is because their plants are usually lacking in some aspect; typically missing one of the nutrients they require (co2, ferts and the such). Light plays a factor as to how compact the plant will turn out to be, as well as some plants requiring higher light than others. However, most plants will grow at medium light, which a 10w bulb like you have will be more than enough for DHG.

Now for in order for DHG to really carpet, it'd need all three of the necessities you're looking for. But it will grow and eventually carpet, just at a lot slower rate due to limitations. You have nutrients (the dirt with sand cap right?) along with dry ferts, as well as the 10w bulb. Right now as you stand, you're pretty fine with growing DHG. It'll just be slower.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

CluelessAquarist said:


> From everything I read I gather that it takes co2, high light, and ferts


I've read the same. Far more failed attempts than successful ones have been posted here and on APC. I'm no expert but I would steer clear of DHG until I can get my current plants to flourish.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

AGUILAR3 said:


> I've read the same. Far more failed attempts than successful ones have been posted here and on APC. I'm no expert but I would steer clear of DHG until I can get my current plants to flourish.


That's kind of my game plan right now. Once I get everything planted and the way I want it, I'll start looking into the fert/co2 scene, but for now I need to just get the plants in there in the first place.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey everyone I redid my escape today and I'm pretty happy with it, I'll put pictures up soon, probably tomorrow. I'm really considering redoing everything and putting a cave type experience in the 5 gallon. I might also be moving all these plants to a 20 gallon I am hoping to get soon. I will keep you all updated and try to get that picture soon.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I decided to take that picture now, so here it is.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

It might be just me, but I liked the previous landscape.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

At this point I like the previous one more too, but I have a vision for this one . I have no doubt I will plant and replant a few more times, but I have a general idea I'm going for. Also, I felt with the previous cluster that the _hygrophila_ was crowding itself and not getting enough light.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I want to thank everyone who has been continually helping me on here, especially AGUILAR3 and mistuhmark. Ill be taking this tank down soon and moving everything to my 28g, because she wants to do a tank together, and I'm smart enough not to argue  I made a mistake when I made this tank by losing my "vision" and rushing it out of excitement. I am going to put everything I've learned into my next tank, and strive for something really special. Also, WHY is this lone neon tetra still alive? I thought they died from stress if not alone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

CluelessAquarist said:


> I want to thank everyone who has been continually helping me on here, especially AGUILAR3 and mistuhmark. Ill be taking this tank down soon and moving everything to my 28g, because she wants to do a tank together, and I'm smart enough not to argue  I made a mistake when I made this tank by losing my "vision" and rushing it out of excitement. I am going to put everything I've learned into my next tank, and strive for something really special. Also, WHY is this lone neon tetra still alive? I thought they died from stress if not alone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They don't necessarily die quickly being alone, rather, their lifespan would definitely see a difference in length considering that they prefer to live in schools. Good luck on the 28g, I'll be there to view it


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

28g? Nice. Cant wait to see it set up. Plans for the 28g?


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Yeah I've had it for a while, but was intimidated by the thought of scaping it. I made a thread for it, I'll put a link in my sig soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Alright I got the link into my sig. I really like this 5g, but I'm excited to put a lot of effort into the 28g and make my vision a reality.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Just an update, nothing added but I've noticed quite a few baby leaves growing in, even on my java fern! That definitely raised my spirits, I'd like to add in a plant that stays low, not necessarily a carpeting plant, just a short plant that I could intersperse throughout my hygrophila corymbosa. Here's a few pictures, let me know what you think. I know the layout is simple and crappy right now, I'll be changing it sooner or later. 

























EDIT: Guys I just compared 2 pictures and this is WAY more growth than I thought! I'm doing it I'm doing it!!!! I can tell I'll be in this hobby for the rest of my life


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm considering getting an oto, or something else that eats algae. Is a 5.5g really too small? All websites say a certain size of tank for a fish, but it seems that no one on this forum follows those rules. I would get shrimp but I don't have a test kit (I know, I know, but it's $30) so I don't want to have them die in a day.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

I have cherry shrimp in my 5.5 

I didn't do water changes for 2 weeks and my nitrates were off the chart (I know bad me) and I was dosing ferts too often and they survived. Pretty hardy little fellas


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh man, otos? I love those guys. Tiny ferocious algae eaters. Make sure they're otos and not plecos cause those guys get large. Anyways, otos should be in groups because they're a schooling fish. So in a 5.5 gallon, you can get like 3.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

So 3 Otos would be healthy and happy in a 5.5? I don't just want them to live, I want them to be happy. Maybe I'll do cherry shrimp and Otos :0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Geez I want all these creatures but I doubt I have enough algae to feed them. I BARELY have any algae. Would I be able to feed all of them regular flake food, or will I need to supplement specific foods for shrimp & otos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

First off I disagree about keeping that many otos in that small of a tank, they may be small but still have a decent bio load for their small size, it's also a good idea to have more tank so there is more naturally occurring food for them I graze on. I do agree they should be kept in groups, they are much more active and visible in shoals than aaas a single fish in a tank. As for food blanched zucchini and lettuce are some common supplements, but any clean cooked (softened) veggie may work but stay away from ones that foul up the water too quickly. They may also learn to eat (non fish meal based) algae wafers. One pt member (can't recall name) said their otos would eat some of kens veggie sticks (no experience with this product though). I feed mine blanched veggies, and occasional algae wafer.
You can keep a lot of shrimp in that size tank though.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> First off I disagree about keeping that many otos in that small of a tank, they may be small but still have a decent bio load for their small size, it's also a good idea to have more tank so there is more naturally occurring food for them I graze on. I do agree they should be kept in groups, they are much more active and visible in shoals than aaas a single fish in a tank. As for food blanched zucchini and lettuce are some common supplements, but any clean cooked (softened) veggie may work but stay away from ones that foul up the water too quickly. They may also learn to eat (non fish meal based) algae wafers. One pt member (can't recall name) said their otos would eat some of kens veggie sticks (no experience with this product though). I feed mine blanched veggies, and occasional algae wafer.
> You can keep a lot of shrimp in that size tank though.


Thanks for the strong reply! I guess I'll just get shrimp, I don't want any unhappy fish.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I'll upload an update pic tonight. Somehow I never got any algae, I guess I'm just really lucky!


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

I like the setup so far. If you go with some S. Repens around the Hygro. Corymbosa it would give a nice dimension and the natural look of other plants growing out of a carpet.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I really like that idea, I think I'll end up doing that. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I put a piece of hygrophila corymbosa in a 1g bowl I recently made a walstad out of,stuck it in a window, and in 2 days it grew a 2 inch root. What gives here! Why am I not getting insane growth in my 5g?


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Took some h. Corymbosa out and put it in my 29g. 5 gallon will be getting other plans soon. My walstad bowl is OFF THE CHAIN with growth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

CluelessAquarist said:


> My walstad bowl is OFF THE CHAIN with growth.


Nice!!! How about some pics?


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Nice!!! How about some pics?



Ask and you shall receive. Bear in mind I barely have any plants in there, but the ones that are in there have grown a lot.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

I like it. Looks pretty cool. What are you going to stock it with? 

Did you just set it up or recently rescaped? I see a ton of debris everywhere.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

No plans to stock, at least I hadn't thought about it. There's debris cuz every time I add water I kick up some dirt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

That's straight dirt? You didn't add a gravel cap.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I added a sand cap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

CluelessAquarist said:


> I added a sand cap.


You must have a ton of dirt over the sand because it shouldn't be that bad. Since you don't have any fish in there, grab the vase and place it in your sink and run a small stream of water from your faucet until you overflow the debris. 

I pulled out a few plants from my 1.75g vase and had a ton of floating dirt. I had it crystal clear under 2 minutes. Either that or be more gentle when adding water.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

AGUILAR3 said:


> You must have a ton of dirt over the sand because it shouldn't be that bad. Since you don't have any fish in there, grab the vase and place it in your sink and run a small stream of water from your faucet until you overflow the debris.
> 
> I pulled out a few plants from my 1.75g vase and had a ton of floating dirt. I had it crystal clear under 2 minutes. Either that or be more gentle when adding water.


Good idea, I'll do that.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Not much going on in the 5g right now. I want to keep it going though. I like the size. I used up a lot of its plants in my 29g. Soon it will have no livestock, and I will consider what to put in it. My walstad bowl has hair algae growing in it. I'm guessing too much sunlight. I might tear it down, I kind of lost interest in the whole "tiny tank" deal.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

This tank is not over yet. Right now it's propagating java ferns (I learned they grow SO MUCH FASTER if you let them root in- roots and rhizomes, who knew?) but it's also quarantine and will be a shrimp playground pretty soon cuz I got tons of test kits so I can keep the water perfect  I think I'm gonna to RCS because they are hardy and I'm a beginner. I need a lot of moss and some cholla wood though. Will update as things move along.


----------



## Flinty (Jul 7, 2014)

I wanted to comment on your fish. Neon tetras cannot be happily kept in a tank of that size. They need at least 15 gallons of water, not due to bioload, but rather room. They are active fish. Otos also ALMOST NEVER switch over to prepared foods so if you don't have algae, don't get one. They also need to be in groups of at least 3. How about getting a good colony of cherries going, get the plants nice and thick and get a harem of dwarf puffers? They have great personalities.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Flinty said:


> I wanted to comment on your fish. Neon tetras cannot be happily kept in a tank of that size. They need at least 15 gallons of water, not due to bioload, but rather room. They are active fish. Otos also ALMOST NEVER switch over to prepared foods so if you don't have algae, don't get one. They also need to be in groups of at least 3. How about getting a good colony of cherries going, get the plants nice and thick and get a harem of dwarf puffers? They have great personalities.


 I'm guessing you didn't read much of this thread, but no need to worry. Nothing is in my 5 gallon, they are all in my 29 gallon tank. I have 2 otos and will get another soon. My 29g has plentiful soft algae growth and they are eating well. But as to your suggestion, would dwarf puffers be happy in a 5 gal? How many? Thanks for caring about my little fishies but I would never keep all these in a little 5 gallon!


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

Flinty said:


> I wanted to comment on your fish. Neon tetras cannot be happily kept in a tank of that size. They need at least 15 gallons of water, not due to bioload, but rather room. They are active fish. Otos also ALMOST NEVER switch over to prepared foods so if you don't have algae, don't get one. They also need to be in groups of at least 3. How about getting a good colony of cherries going, get the plants nice and thick and get a harem of dwarf puffers? They have great personalities.


While otos do like the taste of algae, they still like to swim over to the flakes, pellets, brine shrimp, and algae wafers that I do add to the tank. It does happen, and they do eat some of it from time to time. They're pretty happy about it too.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

This tank has been puttering along pretty poorly, because I've been pouring all my love into my 29g. But I have a cool idea for this 5g. So it might get a serious revamp. I'm considering a 2-level idea, where the rear of the tank is higher than the front by a lot, and that height is supported by some sort of cliff-type object. Here is an example of what I am talking about. 










I would like to replicate this, either with wood or rock. Not sure where to get something with this look though. We'll see what happens. Over and out


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

A few pieces of slate or flagstone stacked up and back filled with substrate should do the trick.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Small update. The tank lives on, now rimless. Eventually it will be a shrimp tank, but for now it's where I put my "cuttings" that I want to grow out. 
Here's a quick pic.








I just got that lighting set up, I know one hangs lower than the other, but we all have that problem right guys? Haha. Anyways, this tank still has a future. I need to get a sponge filter, I have the air pump already. I want some sand, but not the play sand I have. My estimation for when this tank will get a makeover is around spring 2015, so stay tuned.


----------

